# Snake Bite



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Last week a dog was bit by a diamond back where I walk my dogs, its a preserve. They gave the dog every treatment they could but it didn't make it.
Now I don't want to walk my dogs there anyone ever heard of a dog surviving anything like this.
The anti venum serum is so expensive per vile:frown:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm sure this will be put in the proper area by one of the mods...I think they have the ability to do that...

Anyway, yes, I've heard of this and I've heard of a handful of survivors. The serum is ridiculously expensive, but it is life saving. Recently an agility friend was talking about one or her dogs being bitten by a Coral Snake, they are highly venomous and she had to have the anti-venom ordered in. Snake Bites are a horrendous way to die and I feel for any dog (or human) who is bit. O_O


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

To be honest if i lived in an area where a bite was a risk i would invest in This It could potentially save your dogs life, and give you time to get help.

Also, a vaccine from which you said a diamond back is available. you may want to check on it from your vet. Here is the link


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats sad to read. I feel really bad for the poor pup. An accident like this is just something you never think will be your dog ever. And yes it can be. so sad.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

How much does the anti-venom cost? I'm very sorry for your loss..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

As far as the "vaccines" for snake bites go...they aren't proven to be effective from independent studies. Of course the studies the companies did show that they were. From my experience they aren't worth the money.

Anti venom on the other hand IS a lifesaver for a snake bite victim. It needs to be given as soon as possible after the bite to be most effective. Not every animal that gets antivenom will survive unfortunately. It costs about $700-1000 per dose.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Chocx2 said:


> Last week a dog was bit by a diamond back where I walk my dogs, its a preserve. They gave the dog every treatment they could but it didn't make it.
> Now I don't want to walk my dogs there anyone ever heard of a dog surviving anything like this.
> The anti venum serum is so expensive per vile:frown:




First & foremost, if you live anywhere there are venomous snakes, I would invest in Snake Avoidance Training: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-training/7347-snake-avoidance-clinic-masaryktown-fl-may-21st.html

Our GSP has been bitten twice by pygmy rattlers. The first time was before he went through the training. The 2nd time was just he was in the wrong place @ the wrong time: the snake was hidden under leaves & he couldn't sense it was there so when he went after a frog, the snake decided that was it's dinner he was after... :frown:

The anti-venom is expensive, but that's only part of the cost: between the emerg vet visit, overnight stay & the antivenin each time cost us about $2,500.00.

As for the vaccine: since it's not made from the venom of any local snakes here in FL, it's basically useless.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I went to a seminar by Dr. Fitzgerald from ER vets on Animal Planet and he said that the venom "vaccines" are about as useful as putting salad dressing on the wound


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

you guys should all move to Michigan. We got nothing here. Coyotes and deer... 

Unless your Dog is scared of snow and ice storms, this is fabulous place. 

Just don't plan on getting a job. There aren't any here


----------



## julian.craig (Mar 24, 2011)

*Suction pumps are a waste of time*



Tobi said:


> To be honest if i lived in an area where a bite was a risk i would invest in This It could potentially save your dogs life, and give you time to get help.
> 
> Also, a vaccine from which you said a diamond back is available. you may want to check on it from your vet. Here is the link


Hi all,

From all my research into the correct first aid for snake bite, suction pumps of any kind are not recommended and not effective as they remove very little of the venom once it has started circulating around your body. the best thing to do is to visit the website of Working with Wildlife USA. Working with Wildlife They have a great downloadable first aid sheet for both types of venomous snakes.
Cheers Julian


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*rattle snake*

I was told by the vet that most dogs can survive pigmy bites but not the diamond back and it also depends on the size of the snake and the amount of posion injected by the snake.

They grow them pretty big where I'm at, several years ago I had to kill one, 5 1/2 footer and it was pissed, very agressive snake when disturbed. 

We also have to worry about gators


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the class I emailed him to get a spot for my dogs. Thats not to far, just above the lake from me. I hope it helps and I hope the class isn't full!!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd have to disagree with everyone who says the rattlesnake vaccines are ineffective. We see a minimum of 30 snake bites a year. The dogs who are vaccinated do WAY better. I have only seen a couple who still needed the anti venom. The amount of tissue damage in vaccinated dogs is far less severe.

We see many clients who simply can't afford the anti venom. Last year, the hospitals cost per vial was about $850. WE also have a hard time getting it. It is in limited supply, so they ration what they send out.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

werecatrising said:


> I'd have to disagree with everyone who says the rattlesnake vaccines are ineffective. We see a minimum of 30 snake bites a year. The dogs who are vaccinated do WAY better. I have only seen a couple who still needed the anti venom. The amount of tissue damage in vaccinated dogs is far less severe.
> 
> We see many clients who simply can't afford the anti venom. Last year, the hospitals cost per vial was about $850. WE also have a hard time getting it. It is in limited supply, so they ration what they send out.


I didn't say they are ineffective. I said that they are only effective if you live in the same geographical area as the vaccine. And since the vaccine is not made from snakes from the FL area, it's not useful to those of us living in The Sunshine State. This information came to be not only from the people at the clinic where our dog was treated, but also from the vet who runs the snake avoidance seminar. 

BTW, if anybody lives in the Tampa area, the ONLY place that consistently stocks antivenin is the Florida Veterinary Specialists @ 3000 Busch Lake Blvd in Tampa (813-933-8944).


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Chocx2 said:


> Thanks for the info on the class I emailed him to get a spot for my dogs. Thats not to far, just above the lake from me. I hope it helps and I hope the class isn't full!!


Well, they just put the "flyer" out at the end of last week, so I think you may be able to get in. Hope to see you there! :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

We do a lot ot hiking so this is always on my mind, from what I've read, the venom extraction kit is mostly useless, but its still good to have just in case. I'll have to look into snake avoidance class around here.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> We do a lot ot hiking so this is always on my mind, from what I've read, the venom extraction kit is mostly useless, but its still good to have just in case. I'll have to look into snake avoidance class around here.


That's what I understand as well... that a "venom extraction kit" really isn't of any use. I think it's pandering to the same mentality that thinks you can "suck out" the venom when someone has been bitten by a venomous snake... like in the old westerns. :tinfoil3:

Here's what WebMD has to say about it: Don't Suck a Snakebite and an even better (but longer) article here: Snakebite (look @ page 3 re: "sucking out the venom").


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I checked with the maker of the vaccine, they did advise me that the shot is only good for Western Rattle Snake not the Eastern .
I'm looking for another time for the class I have something else to do on those days.
I haven't walked the dogs at the preserve since finding out about the death of the dog that was bit
Its breeding season for the snakes so they are on the move so I think I'll wait to go back with my dogs


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

So sad  I'm always worried about this... especially Cottonmouths. We live near the Suwannee River and all the snakes are starting to come out again. =/ I really want to get Harleigh in a snake avoidance class, but I can never find one close to me.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> So sad  I'm always worried about this... especially Cottonmouths. We live near the Suwannee River and all the snakes are starting to come out again. =/ I really want to get Harleigh in a snake avoidance class, but I can never find one close to me.


If you can't make this clinic in Masaryktown, take a look at other clubs in your area. Also, the Vet who runs the clinic is actually located in Alachua & will do private 1 on 1 sessions if you contact him directly. 

If you'd like his particulars, PM me.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> So sad  I'm always worried about this... especially Cottonmouths. We live near the Suwannee River and all the snakes are starting to come out again. =/ I really want to get Harleigh in a snake avoidance class, but I can never find one close to me.


If you can't make this clinic in Masaryktown, take a look at other clubs in your area. Also, the Vet who runs the clinic is actually located in Alachua & will do private 1 on 1 sessions at his home there if you contact him directly. 

If you'd like his particulars, PM me.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> If you can't make this clinic in Masaryktown, take a look at other clubs in your area. Also, the Vet who runs the clinic is actually located in Alachua & will do private 1 on 1 sessions at his home there if you contact him directly.
> 
> If you'd like his particulars, PM me.


Probably won't be able to head down there for that one. I saw it advertised on the Tampa Bay Vizsla Club website, but knew I probably wouldn't make it. YES, please do PM me his info. I'm not far from Alachua at all (actually thats where I have to go for Harleigh's Agility classes). Thanks!!


----------

